# Lash growth products before/after pics!



## CharmeC (Oct 8, 2007)

So far I've tried 4 kinds of treatments that, according to many people's reviews, can enhance lash growth. I used each product on my lashlines nightly for around two months.

1. Vaseline

Before:







After:






Before pic of Lower lashes:






After:






2. Mavala Double Lash

Before:






After:






Lower lashes before:






After:






3. DHC Eyelash Tonic

Before:






After:






Alternate angle before:






After:






Lower lashes before:






After:






4. Ardell Brow and Lashes Growth Accelerator
















It suffices to say that none of the treatments above have created significant changes on my lashes, oh, well!


----------



## Maysie (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for posting! I've been using talika lipocils to help my lashes grow and its been working alright. Kinda expensive tho


----------



## princessmich (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your reviews. Hope you find a product that works=)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 8, 2007)

Very helpful post. If you find something that works better for you please let us know! I know a lot of us are interested in this.


----------



## CharmeC (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princessmich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for sharing your reviews. Hope you find a product that works=) The thing is I didn't really think any lash treatment would work (except ones that contain glaucoma medication), the length of each lash is decided by your genes, topical application of lash tonic is not likely to change it, and it's definitely impossible for EVEN topical medication to create new lash follicles. So it stands to reason that lash treatment should not be able to increase the length or number of your lashes (In fact, no product actually claimed that). And yet, lots of consumers claimed that different products worked miracles for them, I myself also got the impression that my lashes did grow longer from using several bottles of Mavala Double Lash a few years ago. But pure impression is after all a vague and unreliable thing, that's why I thought I would use my camera to record visual proofs, so here they are.............And my past impression was proven to be false


----------



## monniej (Oct 8, 2007)

i'm sorry that it didn't turn out better for you.


----------



## littlebit (Oct 8, 2007)

i also tried the mavala after reading great reviews. After several weeks and no results , put sea kelp bioferment in the remaining mavala. The sea kelp drys on my lashes so that they are a little stiff; then i curl and apply mascara. It actually seems to help hold the curl even w/out using waterproof mascara.

I always line the inner rims of my eyes and lately when i line the upper i have been noticing that my lashes do look thicker and like there are more of them, also that the tiny ones at the corners are now almost the same length as all of the others.

Now, i don't think that they are longer or thicker than they were when i was pre eye makeup, but they are def more than they have been in a long time.

I am now using on my eye brows too. Just hoping to repair all that over plucking. I don't know for sure if it is just the sea kelp or the mixture, but i use so little that this batch should last for a very long time.

Best of luck.


----------



## Nox (Oct 8, 2007)

CharmeC,

I'm sorry that you were disappointed.





One thing that I have been doing, is using black castor oil, and it plumps up the individual hairs, especially towards the ends, and it only makes it _look_ like it is a little longer since the lashes are so noticeable.

On top of my castor oil conditioned lashes, I use Givency's "Eye Fly" Mascara in Black. It is expensive for a mascara, but it is still reasonably priced, and the results are FABULOUS! If you use the very tippy tip of the wand to apply the mascara instead of the traditional side of the wand, you will not even believe your results. Try it, you'll see!


----------



## pinkribbon (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been using Roagaine on my hair for a few years now, and have noticed my brows and eyelashes are a bit thicker as well. Note: I don't put the Roagaine on the lashes/brows...this is just an effect of applying on my scalp. ANyone else seen this?


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 9, 2007)

I have the malvala product, and it's disappointing to see photographic proof it didnt work. I'm sorry you were disappointed and do let us know if you find something that works since I think a lot of people on MUT would be interested. I think you're right about making lashes thicker or longer being impossible due to genes


----------



## farris2 (Oct 13, 2007)

wow,I didnt know there were products out there to make your lashes grow


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 15, 2007)

I tried the Ardell product and got no results at all. I think we have what we have and that;s it.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks for the pics! i could hardly notice a difference


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks for the info and pics.


----------



## Ronnie (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you for the review


----------



## aalore (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks for the review!


----------



## lauren84 (Oct 22, 2007)

almond oil is great to condition them..I have times where mine look awesome and others when they like, fall out...crazy. Part of the body's shedding process but I noticed Almond oil hels ALOT ! Cheap too..


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Oct 22, 2007)

To me it seems like the one that worked the best is the Ardell Brow and Lashes Growth Accelerator. It looks like there are more lashes than before and a tiny bit longer, by like a millimeter or something. It didn't do anything for the bottom ones though. The last one is the only one that I could tell a little bit of difference.


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 22, 2007)

Just try Castor oil, for me its helps, natural and not expensive.


----------



## sadafz (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quut (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks for the review


----------



## quut (Nov 20, 2007)

up


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 25, 2007)

this is really interesting.. thanks for the pics...


----------

